# Eyelid tags and brown skin spots



## Victor (Dec 1, 2020)

I am trying to remove both of these with OTC remedies. Eyelid tags are tiny skin nodules
near the eyes from age. And brown (age) spots darken the skin, most unattractive.
Have you had success with removing them permanently? Have you tried?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2020)

I had a fair-sized brown spot on my cheek-bone, more than a decade ago. My GP at that time, advised me to gently abrade it with a wet pumice stone in the shower every day. I did that, and it gradually disappeared. I don't remember how long it took. You have to be gentle, and use the flat part of the pumice.

As far as tags on the eyelids .. I would seek out a dermatologist to remove those.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 1, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I had a fair-sized brown spot on my cheek-bone, more than a decade ago. My GP at that time, advised me to gently abrade it with a wet pumice stone in the shower every day. I did that, and it gradually disappeared. I don't remember how long it took. You have to be gentle, and use the flat part of the pumice.
> 
> As far as tags on the eyelids .. I would seek out a dermatologist to remove those.


I agree


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2020)

Years back my husband had a age/liver spot on his forehead, it seemed to suddenly appear and it wasn't going away.  I applied Frankencense Oil on it twice daily until the bottle was empty. I don't remember what brand I used, but it was similar to this. It slowly faded and has been gone since this treatment.  Skin tags on a delicate area like the eyelids, I personally would go to a doctor for removal.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 1, 2020)

Skin tags, especially near the eyes, are nothing to be fooled with.  Trying to remove, or treat them, yourself could easily result in damage to your eye, and leave you with permanent damage.  Insofar as "brown spots" are concerned, that can be a sign of skin cancer.  Either way, such conditions Must be treated by a trained doctor.


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2020)

I used a soldering iron on my skin tags.  But the smell was awful.

Well.....actually, I've never had a skin tag.


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2020)

Brown spots can be removed by your dermatologist. I don't know any techniques to get rid of them other than peels. They have at home pumpkin peels available at Whole Foods stores in the beauty aisle. As for skin tags around the eyes, I agree with the others that a doctor should handle those.


----------

